# Exchanges



## Islander03 (30 Dec 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I just got accepted into the ROTP program this year (currently in my second year of study at UPEI). I'm going away to BMOQ this summer; however next year I would really be interested in going on an exchange for my 1st semester of my 3rd year. Anyone know If I'd be able to this even though im in the ROTP program? I know you have to go to an accredited canadian university; however technically when you're on an exchange you still belong to UPEI. I know I could simply ask my ULO this question but I'm hoping someone on here might be able to answer it for me!

Thanks!


----------



## Islander03 (30 Dec 2011)

"Anyone know If I'd be able to *DO* this even though..."

I guess I should have reviewed this before I posted..sorry everyone


----------



## wannabe SF member (18 Jan 2012)

We do have some exchange programs going on with several military academies around the world. To my knowledge these are USMA (westpoint), USAFA, USNA, École de l'Air and some others which I'm not privy to. AFAIC you need to have a decent average (at least high 70s), be in good standing with your head and not have any outstanding disciplinary issues. 

You'll hear about those opportunities quite soon after you arrive but best for you to focuse on your performance first, all that business is a long way off.


----------



## MJP (18 Jan 2012)

Islander03 said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just got accepted into the ROTP program this year (currently in my second year of study at UPEI). I'm going away to BMOQ this summer; however next year I would really be interested in going on an exchange for my 1st semester of my 3rd year. Anyone know If I'd be able to this even though im in the ROTP program? I know you have to go to an accredited canadian university; however technically when you're on an exchange you still belong to UPEI. I know I could simply ask my ULO this question but I'm hoping someone on here might be able to answer it for me!
> 
> Thanks!



Generally the rule for Civvy U exchanges is a big fat no.  Every rule has its exceptions though and I have known of at least one person that has done it although they had paid for a significant portion of it before they joined ROTP so that played some role in the decision.  Your best bet is engage your SEM through your ULO early with a well written memo that explains what you want to do, why and how it will benefit the military.  If it will cost more than what it would cost for a semester at UPEI, I wouldn't pin my hopes on anything.


----------

